# Greenberg Train Show in Pittsburgh



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*July 16-17** - Monroeville, PA - **Pittsburgh Expo Mart *

● 10am to 4pm both days
● Admission $7.00 for Adults Children 11 and under FREE
● Operating Model Railroads
● Trains Kids can Play with - Kids Are Admitted FREE!
● Free Demonstrations, Door Prizes and More!

This show is mostly trains, but some slotcars do show up here.

Here's a link with directions and map:
http://www.pghexpomart.com/map.htm


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just bringing this to the top, since the show is today and tomorrow.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

dlw said:


> *July 16-17** - Monroeville, PA - **Pittsburgh Expo Mart *



Wish you were here, the weather is nice!


----------

